# Why didn't Nissan make this color?



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/1301/gtr1920x12751bry3.jpg

:bowdown1: Hope the V.spec will come on this color!

[admin edit: Please ensure if you're embedding links they do not break tables, have them as links if they are too big - not everybody has massive resolution monitors]


----------



## NissanGTR (Apr 6, 2008)

That is a beautiful color. It is sad how dreary the color choices are for the first model year. We need Blue, Yellow, and dark Green.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

A new colour will be added every year and one colour dropped from the list


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

think you can resize it so I can make into my wallpaper? :bowdown1:


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Stunning


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Funny, I was just in Sydney staying in Darling Harbour two weeks ago....Photo taken on the wharf

....But yes, Same as what my R32 is painted


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

Colour choice would have been much easier if that was available:bowdown1: 

I'd have even had paid a premium for that, maybe even put up with a late delivery.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i bet they DID make one in that colour to see what it would look like. and they probably concurred it's too much like the R34 and they're trying to change the image of the GT-R being a modders car.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> A new colour will be added every year and one colour dropped from the list


Every year?

My car isn't coming for at least 18 months, so I expect one and a half new colours to be added by then!

Seriously though, I suppose that means that another colour might be available by the time we have to finalise our specs. Let's hope it's that blue!

As long as they don't bring out a Blue Edition with pink seats then I'll be happy!


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

I know very little about respraying cars so please excuse my ignorance in this matter but is it possible to acheive a 'factory finish' when respraying a car and roughly how much would it cost to respray a R35 in Bayside Blue?


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I wouldn't expect much change out of £5k if you were talking about a full bare metal respray including the engine bay, interior (where applicable), etc.

I can't quite work out whether that picture is a photoshop or whether someone actually has already sprayed an R35 in Bayside Blue. Looks amazing either way!


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Photochop I'd say.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Durzel said:


> I can't quite work out whether that picture is a photoshop or whether someone actually has already sprayed an R35 in Bayside Blue. Looks amazing either way!



of course it's photoshopped; look at the ragged edges. 

I'd say that color will eventually be available. And many who missed out on ordering model year 2009 will have the option of another color for model year 2010 or '11.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

supraman said:


> Seriously though, I suppose that means that another colour might be available by the time we have to finalise our specs. Let's hope it's that blue!


If you're in line to order a model year 2009 allotment, and are waiting for 5 months to "finalise your specs," you're not getting any specs other than the model year 2009 offerings.


----------



## mugwump (Dec 30, 2007)

im cancelling my order till they make a blue one, that looks superb!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

mugwump said:


> im cancelling my order till they make a blue one, that looks superb!


take whatever colour you can get... when you're sitting behind the steering wheel in one of the fastest cars ever built, the colour don't matter too much...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

mugwump perhaps wait until the pink one ships










I think its better in red










Steve's fav I know, but I prefer


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










DMG is my fav, I would be happy to get this

R


----------



## sewid (Sep 2, 2005)

Durzel said:


> I wouldn't expect much change out of £5k if you were talking about a full bare metal respray including the engine bay, interior (where applicable), etc.
> 
> I can't quite work out whether that picture is a photoshop or whether someone actually has already sprayed an R35 in Bayside Blue. Looks amazing either way!


haha yeah it's a photoshop.

I should know as I took the original photo. How nice of the poster to remove my tiny water mark 










Original photo from: GTRBlog.com @ Nissan Australia Sydney GT-R Previewing


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

my pic's weren't nicked...


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

if i had one id have it repainted midnight purple without doubt. Maybe the VSpec will come in a tasty purple...


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm not a bender boy but I think the pink looks mental


----------



## BobLeBuilder (Mar 17, 2008)

*How about just painting the tray...*

Just tried a quick photoshop of some ideas re painting the under tray:










Shouldn't cost too much (should it?).

Apologies if original isn't a stock image!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Mine will be white and when the V-Spec comes out i will order a Midnight Purple or Bayside Blue - You know Nissan are holding these two colours back for the the V-Spec.

Kp


----------



## ChrisR32_GTR (Oct 28, 2006)

As to original question, why didnt Nissan make this colour.. Answer, cos Subaru did it first.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

BobLeBuilder said:


> Just tried a quick photoshop of some ideas re painting the under tray:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks sh1t:bawling:


----------



## BobLeBuilder (Mar 17, 2008)

stealth said:


> That looks sh1t:bawling:


Easy tiger, don't get upset. Just playing with an idea. I don't particularly like it myself.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

a quick go at a Midnight Purple










I think it needs to be darker

R


----------



## BobLeBuilder (Mar 17, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> a quick go at a Midnight Purple
> 
> I think it needs to be darker
> 
> R


Me likey! - I agree a bit darker would look even better, but nice all the same.


----------



## BobLeBuilder (Mar 17, 2008)

Here's a couple in a lighter tone. Personally I like darker colours (Robbie J's midnight purple, for instance).


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

A plea to Nissan
Please can we see all 5 colours at the Exel motor show in July as I'd love to see them all side by side in the flesh
Thanks :squintdan


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Fav colours so far:

Black
Silver
Red
Midnight purple

All lovely colours...just wish I could afford one


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

I like them all except black
For some reason I hate black
I need to see them all before making the final decision.
Opted for white for the moment. 
I think white always turns heads more:squintdan


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

GTRLewitt said:


> A plea to Nissan
> Please can we see all 5 colours at the Exel motor show in July as I'd love to see them all side by side in the flesh


Er that's not gonna happen!


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> Er that's not gonna happen!


ok I'll settle for white and Gun metal grey :bowdown1:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Do you mean DMG?


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

The R35 would look fantastic in Deep Marine Blue. It is after all the best colour Nissan ever made.


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> Do you mean DMG?[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes Mr chairman my mistake
> :bowdown1:


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

GTRLewitt said:


> Fuggles said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean DMG?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------

